# From Lightroom, Adobe Photoshop CC cannot be opened because of a problem



## adj (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi,
When in Lightroom 5.4 cc, i cannot modify a photo in Photoshop cc. i get this message:
“Adobe Photoshop CC cannot be opened because of a problem. Check with the developer to make sure Adobe Photoshop CC works with this version of OSX. You may need to reinstall the application. Be sure to install any available updates for the application and OS X”
Lightroom, Photoshop and Mavericks are up to date. 
i uninstalled Photoshop and Lightroom and deleted all prefs; then i reinstalled Photoshop and Lightroom and reboot the computer, but the message is still there. i never had that before and really don't know what to do.
Please, help… i cannot work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thx in advance!

PS: 1) i also created a new admin account to make a test. The problem is exactly the same.
       2) As it was possible to send a report to Apple with the description of the problem, i did it and here is a copy of it:


Process:         Adobe Photoshop CC [2442]
Path:            /Volumes/VOLUME/_CCC Archives/*/Adobe Photoshop CC.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CC
Identifier:      com.adobe.Photoshop
Version:         ???
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [207]
Responsible:     Adobe Photoshop CC [2442]
User ID:         501


Date/Time:       2014-04-09 15:06:11.386 +0300
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.9.2 (13C64)
Report Version:  11
Anonymous UUID:  244BEAA6-2EE0-18ED-2EA6-84762543602E


Sleep/Wake UUID: 531F19D8-BDB7-45EC-B263-79A43CAFE289


Crashed Thread:  0


Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000


Application Specific Information:
dyld: launch, loading dependent libraries


Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Frameworks/libtbb.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/VOLUME/_CCC Archives/*/Adobe Photoshop CC.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CC
  Reason: image not found


Binary Images:
    0x7fff6398c000 -     0x7fff639bf817  dyld (239.4) <2B17750C-ED1B-3060-B64E-21897D08B28B> /usr/lib/dyld


Model: iMac8,1, BootROM IM81.00C1.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 3.06 GHz, 6 GB, SMC 1.30f1
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS, PCIe, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 800 MHz, 0xAD00000000000000, 0x48594D503132355336344352382D53362020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 4 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 800 MHz, 0x2C00000000000000, 0x31364854463531323634485A2D3830304331
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x8C), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.16)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.3f10 13477, 3 services, 15 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HDS721010KLA330, 1 TB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-875
USB Device: Keyboard Hub
USB Device: ET-0405A-UV2.0-3
USB Device: Apple Keyboard
USB Device: Built-in iSight
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: IR Receiver
FireWire Device: My Book, WD, Up to 800 Mb/sec
Thunderbolt Bus:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 17, 2014)

First, welcome to Lightroom forums adj!

It is sad that what is bringing you here seem to be a big problem. I do not think any of us here are tech savvy enough to debug by reading the computer's report. Although, after a third reading, here is the only advice I can offer beside suggesting a call to Adobe: try with another image.

Such things happened to me with wrong or corrupted images...


----------



## adj (Apr 18, 2014)

Denis Pagé said:


> First, welcome to Lightroom forums adj!
> 
> It is sad that what is bringing you here seem to be a big problem. I do not think any of us here are tech savvy enough to debug by reading the computer's report. Although, after a third reading, here is the only advice I can offer beside suggesting a call to Adobe: try with another image.
> 
> Such things happened to me with wrong or corrupted images...




Hi Denis!

Thank you very much for your answer!

I actually found the solution into Apple's report. The path was incorrect, I don't know why it was changed, but it was trying to locate the picture onto my backup clone. When I realized it, I unplugged the clone external hard drive from the computer and relaunched Lightroom and the problem was solved ! Then I closed again Lightroom, replugged the hard drive with the clone and opened Lightroom again and everything was fine.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 18, 2014)

Fine then. So maybe the two drives are named the same. May I suggest you to identify the unplugged one as being a backup if they are same? Have a nice day,


----------



## adj (Apr 19, 2014)

Denis Pagé said:


> Fine then. So maybe the two drives are named the same. May I suggest you to identify the unplugged one as being a backup if they are same? Have a nice day,




Thx for the suggestion. They already have different names 
have a nice day too!


----------

